# My Favorite Jack Attacks of 2019!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Jacks Are Wild, Powerful & Delicious!

It's been 5 weeks since i went out fishing. I spooled new line on all my reels to cleaning & lubing them as well. I love to dunk my baits inshore with my Surf Rigs while whipping the shorelines nearby waiting for the bell to sound. I hate just sitting around not doing anything for 5-weeks now during these Pandemic Times.

So today i was watching some videos i shot last year on Papio which are Jack Trevallys & it brought back fond memories. So i thought i'd share a few as i have 100's on several external drives. Not sure if i'll go out fishing soon but in the meantime i'm posting a few to share. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Nino10 (10 mo ago)

Hrmmmm


----------

